# what do you do, at midnight when you have too much energy to sleep?



## RevDogo (Feb 8, 2012)

I do some boxing drills and dummy work at night.
It keeps me motivated and sane.
But when there is no body to train with...build one...lol





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAcNceJacvE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Blindside (Feb 8, 2012)

Read, working out will just keep me up longer.

Lamont


----------



## David43515 (Feb 8, 2012)

I live in an apartment with thin walls. I take a hot bath and try not to disturb my neighbors. They have to get up as early as I do, no sense in all of us walking around like zombies the next day.


----------



## RevDogo (Feb 9, 2012)

i live out in the woods of CT. I can play a bit.


----------

